# Jacuzzi Whirlpool tub faucet dripping



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

From this description, it sounds like you have a Jacuzzi factory supplied spout assembly. Jacuzzi makes a special thin wall socket for getting into the faucet. Like you, I was ready to go crazy trying to figure how to repair this faucet, until I discovered the secret. Search for Jacuzzi repair parts on line, and you can see the diagrams to determine exactly which model of faucet you have. They are called "Water Rainbow Spouts", and the exact model is easy to identify because they have diffeent styles of handles. You will see the cylindrical tool shown in the exploded parts diagram.
One source for parts is CCO Whirlpool and Spa Service, but there are numerous others.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Is it actually a faucet made by jacuzzi, or is it just a tub filler on your whirlpool tub? :huh:


----------



## mlh7933 (Apr 17, 2010)

It is a faucet made by jacuzzi. Even the handle has the Jacuzzi name on it. and thanks for the reply...I will look up this socketmlh


----------



## mlh7933 (Apr 17, 2010)

I found the thin walled socket. Do you attach a wrench to it or what. Sorry, but not that good of a fix it guy. and would I need to replace the cartridge or is it just an o-ring type of fix. Dont want to order the wrench and then not order something else I need to stop the dripping.. thanks.

mlh


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

mlh7933 said:


> I found the thin walled socket. Do you attach a wrench to it or what. Sorry, but not that good of a fix it guy. and would I need to replace the cartridge or is it just an o-ring type of fix. Dont want to order the wrench and then not order something else I need to stop the dripping.. thanks.
> mlh


It is a cartridge type faucet. Mine was years ago, but I seem to remember that I ordered what was called an "assembly repair kit" that contained everything you need, including the tool, in one package.


----------



## mlh7933 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have the cartrige repair kit ordered and should get it later this week. I hope that it will be simple to remove and replace the cartridge. I do appreciate the advice that I have received on this topic...

mlh


----------

